# Bait at Pensacola Pier?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

Have there been a lot of hard tails / ladyfish around PCB? I want to stop by after work today and load up a cooler for an upcoming offshore trip. Possible?

Thanks


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

They were catching alot of hard tails yesterday. I was out there for about an hour in the morning. 

The gulf is flat today and I walked out on the beach and could see a big school of cigs out the back of the condo.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Good, I plan on going after work also. 

Catch me some King bait PorknBeans! Ha


----------

